# Tweaking?



## Muffy7 (Apr 13, 2005)

What are the best tweaks you can perform on your computer?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Install AV and spyware protection.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

LOL---good answer by John---Tweaks generally speaking are useless. The only thing I have ever tweaked is my broadband settings---that can certainly make a differece. Good maintenance (I use a utility for defragging and cleaning up temp files and removing uncessary registry items) is about all you need to do. Also, the thing that will give your computer the best bang for the buck is increasing the amount of ram----


----------



## guitarelf (Feb 3, 2005)

Absolutely agree Linskyjack. Best thing I ever did to improve overall performance was to install as much ram that my computer could hold. Combine that with some good (free) spyware like SpywareBlaster, SpyGuard & ZoneAlarm & there you have it, sweet as a nut!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Those and regular back-ups.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

linskyjack said:


> LOL---good answer by John---Tweaks generally speaking are useless. The only thing I have ever tweaked is my broadband settings---that can certainly make a differece. Good maintenance (I use a utility for defragging and cleaning up temp files and removing uncessary registry items) is about all you need to do. Also, the thing that will give your computer the best bang for the buck is increasing the amount of ram----


Ok a couple of questions?

How do you tweak your broadband connection? (Please make it simple .. I'm old )

2) How much ram is to much? I have 2 gig dual channel and want to add another 2 gig just to fill up these slots on the mother. Is 4 gig to much?

Great Tweaking Site HERE

Thanks


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

With Over 6.5 million downloads most computers will agree CCleaner helps Windows to run faster and perform better..







Visit: http://www.ccleaner.com/

"How do you tweak your broadband connection? (Please make it simple .. I'm old"

Space Cowboy, Let TCP Optimizer do it for U. Visit: http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

2Gb memory is enough


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Kenny94 said:


> With Over 6.5 million downloads most computers will agree CCleaner helps Windows to run faster and perform better..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did that TCP Optimizer and didn't notice any difference 

CCleaner is one of my must have's .. It is a keeper for sure.



> 2Gb memory is enough


So is this another one of those "4 meg is eough" Moments?? What I'm tryin to say is I remeber when I got my first computer.;. people asked me "what are you going to do with all that ram" ... I'm pretty sure it was 4 meg.

I'm going to add another 2 gig just because I can 

The only thing I'm not sure about is when. From what I've seen Ram starts high (for the new stuff) then gets really cheap (as newer stuff comes out) Then the price climbs again (as the demand for it goes down)

So the question is when  to take the leap.


----------



## logik927 (Jul 3, 2005)

Space Cowboy said:


> I'm going to add another 2 gig just because I can


I _loathe_ you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, installing more than a gig for 99.9% of the users here is totally pointless. The only thing you'll accomplish is to consume more power.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Maybe John .. thats why I'm askin.

So if what you say is true. I should be able to delete my swap file and still have more than enough power to do whatever I want? I like to multitask like a madman. I also like lots of eye candy.

I figure since there is two slots open .. and my specs say I can only utilize 2 gig more at pc3200 ddr400.. I might as well bite when the price bottoms out. I'm sure the 64 bit Longhorn will like the extra memory.

If I wait to long the pattern I've noticed is the price goes back up? Like try and buy EDO ram today?

Maybe my logic is screwy .. thats why I asked .. So far the AMD processor that I can upgrade to is still their latest and fastest? SO might as well wait on that one.

Thanks
Cowboy


----------



## Big-E (Jun 18, 2005)

Space Cowboy said:


> Ok a couple of questions?
> 
> How do you tweak your broadband connection? (Please make it simple .. I'm old )
> 
> ...


4 Gig of RAM currently is a bit overboard unless you're doing some serious hosting on your computer, which I assume you're not. But unfourtunetly I can forsee down the road when 4GB of RAM with be nothing, perhaps in a year or two you have just the right amount. I currently have a GB of RAM in my computer, and I wouldn't see any significant gains if I were to install another GB of RAM. That's my opinion anyways.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Big E .. just curious ???

How many here have actually sat down and played with a computer with 2gig of ram? And I don't mean worked with .. I mean played with. You know surf and listen to music .. watch video's .. run newsreaders .. email .. ftp clients .. look at 3d pic's .. check out the newest software .. word .. nero .. chat .. shop ..tweaked .. hacked .. ect ect .. you know .. 

Fun Stuff ~ !! ~ *.*

Sure is SWEET


----------



## Big-E (Jun 18, 2005)

Space Cowboy said:


> Thanks Big E .. just curious ???
> 
> How many here have actually sat down and played with a computer with 2gig of ram? And I don't mean worked with .. I mean played with. You know surf and listen to music .. watch video's .. run newsreaders .. email .. ftp clients .. look at 3d pic's .. check out the newest software .. word .. nero .. chat .. shop ..tweaked .. hacked .. ect ect .. you know ..
> 
> ...


Likely is man, but you see for most people the Money vs Performance ratio is just not at a level yet. Once this occurs you will see more people indulging the the...gluttony of computer fattness? Anyways...yeah, once RAM keeps falling in price you`ll see more people with more RAM. Currently you can get cheap RAM to equal 2GB pretty easy, but if you get 1GB of GOOD RAM you can get better perfomance than you would out of the cheap stuff. People don't realise this.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big-E said:


> Likely is man, but you see for most people the Money vs Performance ratio is just not at a level yet. Once this occurs you will see more people indulging the the...gluttony of computer fattness? Anyways...yeah, once RAM keeps falling in price you`ll see more people with more RAM. Currently you can get cheap RAM to equal 2GB pretty easy, but if you get 1GB of GOOD RAM you can get better perfomance than you would out of the cheap stuff. People don't realise this.



Like stepping over a dollar to pick up a dime.........


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Kenny94 said:


> [/U]
> Like stepping over a dollar to pick up a dime.........


So now you guy's wanna debate whats good ram and whats not?

Here's Mine in gold 










P.S. Stock on my Mobo is 2.6v

$200 for 2gig .. thats peanuts .. I know people that spend that at the bar or golf course every month. Or interest on their credit card...


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't tweak, I do however hack. Good sites for hacking are Beemer's and WinT.


----------



## guitarelf (Feb 3, 2005)

I love the way different issues arise as a topic gets discussed. Didn't know about CCleaner until Kenny94 mentioned it. What a stunning piece of freeware, installed in a trice & up & running. A donation will be on its way asap, this quality product deserves our support. Sincere thanks K94.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

If you like Crap Cleaner try this one out.

RegSeeker

Another keeper for sure 

Didn't mean to hijack the thread..
My Apologies


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Well if you dont see any difference that means you are already optimized!!!!!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

linskyjack said:


> Well if you dont see any difference that means you are already optimized!!!!!


I don't think so .. I have been runnin PC Pitstop for the bandwidth tests and they never change. I bet their is somethin I can do .. just haven't had the time nor inkling to mess with it to much yet.

I thought you might have a secret method or somthin 

Thanks Anyways
Cowboy


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Try CableNut (make sure you get the update package aswell), this is a good optimising program. Also, if you run WinXP SP2, there is a hack you can use whoch allows more tcp traffic in which sp2 blocks unlike in sp1 and before. links:

www.cablenut.com/

http://home.comcast.net/~optimizexp/Files/EvID4226Patch223d-en.zip

Late,


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

AvvY said:


> Try CableNut (make sure you get the update package aswell), this is a good optimising program. Also, if you run WinXP SP2, there is a hack you can use whoch allows more tcp traffic in which sp2 blocks unlike in sp1 and before. links:
> 
> www.cablenut.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks..I really appreciate the suggestions. :up:

I'm patched for the TCP limit and have tried CableNut. I just haven't noticed any increase. I'm supposed to have a 3meg connection .. everytime I check it's different but in the same relm. It just hovers between 2.4 and 2.8 approx.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Not a problem. Have you rebooted since adding the changes? If you have a 3Mbit connection and get 2.4-2.8Mbit, that isn't too bad. You will *never* get a full 3Mbit connection, unless you are connecting to a specific server closeby. What site are you trying to ping when doing the tests? Post back a full log of the results from the test.

Late,


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks again.

I'll try and play with it tommorrow since thats my day off. I don't remeber what the specfics are all I know is I was getting tired of all those TCP errors in the event viewer so I patched that with a couple things. I still get them once in awhile but not like before.

I must say .. I'm at work and supposadly have T1 access. 

My connection at home is faster  

Or maybe it's the computer ??

I've only had cable for about 6 months so anything better than 48k is awesome :up: 

I'll try and get to it tommorrow.

Have a good one and thanks again
Cowboy


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Space Cowboy said:


> I bet their is somethin I can do .. just haven't had the time nor inkling to mess with it to much yet.


Might be worth checking this site if you haven't already seen it:

http://www.broadbandreports.com/tweaks


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Surreal2 said:


> Might be worth checking this site if you haven't already seen it:
> 
> http://www.broadbandreports.com/tweaks


That site looks really cool .. Thanks

One Problem. I don't have any ability to run any sorta Java on my home computer. I ripped that out along time ago and never really felt the need to re-enable it.

I'll give it a shot when I get home. Here is the results from this so called T1 connection.

Service: isdndslcablewirelesssatellite Speed (advertised) kbit/s: Operating System: win95win98win98SEwinMEwinNTwin2kwinXPMacLinuxFBSDSolaris Connection: normalwinpoetwinXPpppoerouterpppoeraspppoeenternetpppoA

1. Your Tweakable Settings:
Receive Window (RWIN): 17520 
Window Scaling: off 
Path MTU Discovery: ON 
RFC1323 Window Scaling: OFF 
RFC1323 Time Stamping: OFF 
Selective Acks: ON 
MSS requested: 1460 
TTL: unknown 
TTL remaining: 115

2. Test 146000 byte download
Actual data bytes sent: 146000
Actual data packets: 100
Max packet sent (MTU): 1500
Max packet recd (MTU): 1500
Retransmitted data packets: 0
sacks you sent: 0
pushed data pkts: 15
data transmit time: 0.847 secs
our max idletime: 54.9 ms
transfer rate: 119068 bytes/sec
transfer rate: 952 kbits/sec
This is not a speed test!
transfer efficiency: 100%

3. ICMP (ping) check
Target unpingable

Notes and recommendations:
Input line speed for RWIN recommendation
Looking good

Notes and recommendations:
Good data stream (no/few rexmits)

Notes and recommendations:
Become pingable
if you need basic packet loss tests done
Check tweak FAQ


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

You may have a T1 connection at work, but I bet that is over a fairly large network, with many computers/clients, all accessing the connection at one time, which means that you will only be getting a portion of the T1 connection speed. It is like that at my school too.

Late,


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

I haven't used a tweaker for xp pro for ages ,but my favorite one is Xteq X-Setup


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, I still use X-Setup to adjust things in all versions of Windows. I'm not normally looking for performance, just fixing things that I don't like the defaults for.  Note that X-Setup has gone pay, the last free version was 6.6


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I to like Xsetup but for some reason had lotsa problems with it.

The plugins would get confused or something and show up as corrupt in chkdsk. Then when I fixed the corrupt files it would have to be reinstalled. It's also quite bloated now and has lots of extra stuff I never used.

Maybe it was just me  

I haven't used it for awhile now.

There are lotsa smaller simpler free apps that will do everything I need.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

guitarelf said:


> I love the way different issues arise as a topic gets discussed. Didn't know about CCleaner until Kenny94 mentioned it. What a stunning piece of freeware, installed in a trice & up & running. A donation will be on its way asap, this quality product deserves our support. Sincere thanks K94.


guitarelf,
You're welcome and a BIG thank you


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

WOW Space Cowboy, I've used X-Setup for years, and it's never given me any grief on any system. Obviously, it's quite possible to shoot yourself in the foot with some of the options, but that's not X-Setup's fault.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> WOW Space Cowboy, I've used X-Setup for years, and it's never given me any grief on any system. Obviously, it's quite possible to shoot yourself in the foot with some of the options, but that's not X-Setup's fault.


LOL .. very funny John.

Actually it wasn't the tweaks that gave me trouble. It was the program files themselves. All thoise wierd plugin file extensions somehow gave my computer fits. It always worked fine till it got bloated.. for me anyway.

Maybe I'll give it another shot. It's been awhile .. maybe a year or so.

Do you have a link for the last freeware version?

Cheer's
Cowboy


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Check the link near the bottom of this page to X-Setup 6.6: http://decentdownloads.x-istence.com/Forum/lofiversion/index.php/t255.html


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been playing around with X-Setup 6.6 and it's jam pack with tweaks.. :up: I had to add your photo John to my funny photo album. That's a good one.......


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks John .. got it.

Maybe it was my old rig. Haven't tried it since I built this new one.

I really Like Driverheaven's TuneXP .. especially the boot files defrager thingys

About TuneXP

TuneXP is the official DriverHeaven.net Windows Tweaking software. 
All development of TuneXP is therefore endorsed by DriverHeaven, and all donations must be given to them.

TuneXP is freeware, and the 1.5 source is proprietary software. This will change in version 2.0, as non-open tweaks are being removed!.

TuneXP is the single most easy and featured XP tweaker, you'll ever find. Designed with easy-to-use dropdown menus, it will make your Windows installation go from its sluggish state to a red-blooded, optimized mode. All for free.

I've seen enough, download TuneXP 1.5 straight away


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Space Cowboy, here's a thread back 5 months ago on Driver Heaven Tune XP 1·5 at: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2369138#post2369138

It's a great program.....









On another note: what ever happen to RAM-PAGE..


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool Kenny .. thanks for the link. How did that guy get his account disabled?

What about the Tweak that claims the less amount of font's you have installed the faster your computer will run?

Myth ?? 

Welcome to the Font Frenzy Website

FontFrenzy tames the frenzy of fonts that can clutter and slow down Windows. The DeFrenzy function removes and stores all fonts except those that were present when Windows was first installed. In short, it cleans up your font folder so that Windows boots quicker and runs smoother.

FontFrenzy helps solve the problem of Windows font overload. The special FrenzySnap function enables you to establish "restore points" and re-install the fonts that were in your system on a specific date. FontFrenzy is also a great general font manager. It has the ability to preview, print, add and delete fonts. FontFrenzy is fully-functional freeware - with the nag screen easily removed after a painless registration.


----------



## Muffy7 (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok i tried that font frenzy thing and i must say my computer is a somewhat faster and smoother.... 


i guess it's not such a myth after all!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Muffy7 said:


> Ok i tried that font frenzy thing and i must say my computer is a somewhat faster and smoother....
> 
> i guess it's not such a myth after all!


Yeah I like it to  I never used those extra fonts anyway and if I need em I can just retrive em.


----------



## Muffy7 (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah that thing worked way better then i expected 


I love this site so much...

before i came on this site my computer was very basic at average performance, but then i used all these different tweaks and programs and now my copmuter is at its maximum potential! and i love it!

THANKS SOOOO MUCH TECH SUPPORT GUY!


----------

